# Looking for a 11/32 rear cassette



## Stevec047 (4 Aug 2016)

I currently run a 11/28 and seem to cope with almost all of the hills around the flatlands of essex. Recently I did a 50mile ride with a group and somehow we seemed to stumble of 9! Yes 9 catogery climbs around Suffolk and essex. Non of which I failed on but a couple I felt I could of done with that final gear to help ease the pain off my knees.

So the question is does anyone have one laying about gathering dust. So I can try it out and see if it helps.


----------



## mjr (4 Aug 2016)

You probably should say what rear derailleur and speeds it's for.


----------



## Stevec047 (4 Aug 2016)

Just looking at the bike it seems as if I have a standard possibly long size shimano derailleur but my knowledge is limited about this type of thing.

Speed wise again a little green in this area but I currently have 8 cogs on the rear making the bike a 16 speed??? Is that right.

The bike is a Carrera virtuoso I think probably a 2009 model.

Sorry for the lack of info still learning all the little details.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Aug 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> Just looking at the bike it seems as if I have a standard possibly long size shimano derailleur but my knowledge is limited about this type of thing.
> 
> Speed wise again a little green in this area but I currently have 8 cogs on the rear making the bike a 16 speed??? Is that right.
> 
> ...


Ill have a look , i took a wide range cassette of my subway , 8 speed .
You will need a long cage rear mech to run it though .


----------



## cyberknight (4 Aug 2016)

Yup i have an 11-32 hg 31 8 speed cassette spare if you want it .
like this ...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CJ2V29Kqp84CFeQp0wodmNADqA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## davidphilips (4 Aug 2016)

hi if your old cassette is 8 speed shimano or sram i would buy it of you as long as it could be posted.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Aug 2016)

davidphilips said:


> hi if your old cassette is 8 speed shimano or sram i would buy it of you as long as it could be posted.


1st dibs to @Stevec047


----------



## davidphilips (4 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> 1st dibs to @Stevec047



sorry my mistake i actually meant if stevec047 was selling his old cassette ie 11 to 28 after he fitted your cassette i would be interested,, many thanks for reply but tbh unless i was to change rear derailleur then a 32 rear would be to large for the group set i have for my project bike ( love 7/8 speeds due to long lasting chainwheels, chain and cassette and biopace) i will build over the next few weeks please note picture.ttfn and thanks again.
ps i know not to clamp this type of frame onto repair stand its just resting there.


----------



## Stevec047 (5 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Yup i have an 11-32 hg 31 8 speed cassette spare if you want it .
> like this ...
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CJ2V29Kqp84CFeQp0wodmNADqA&gclsrc=aw.ds


Perfect how much do you want for it.


----------



## Stevec047 (5 Aug 2016)

davidphilips said:


> sorry my mistake i actually meant if stevec047 was selling his old cassette ie 11 to 28 after he fitted your cassette i would be interested,, many thanks for reply but tbh unless i was to change rear derailleur then a 32 rear would be to large for the group set i have for my project bike ( love 7/8 speeds due to long lasting chainwheels, chain and cassette and biopace) i will build over the next few weeks please note picture.ttfn and thanks again.
> ps i know not to clamp this type of frame onto repair stand its just resting there.


Hi the current cassette already has been spoken for as I am going to fit it on my training wheel for the winter months as I doubt I will need to worry to much about hills when sat on the turbo trainer. Plus it allows me to swap back to a 28 at a later date once fitness levels are better and the hills have flattered out l.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Aug 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> Perfect how much do you want for it.


Free I got some bars free recently so I'm passing on the karma.on hols ATM so I will post when I get back msg me you're address.


----------



## Stevec047 (11 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Free I got some bars free recently so I'm passing on the karma.on hols ATM so I will post when I get back msg me you're address.


Wonderful thank you so much.


----------

